# School?



## Cryozombie (Oct 11, 2004)

Can anyone point me to some links to a reputable Japanese sword school in the Chicago area that is not Kendo?

Something like Iado/Kenjutsu training, as opposed to "sport" training like Kendo...

:asian:


----------



## Paul B (Oct 11, 2004)

The Japanese Cultural Center is one of the best around....Sensei Pitchford(sp?) is a qreat practitioner of Mugai Ryu Iaijutsu and Koryu Jujutsu. 

Go to the website for more info. you'll see what I mean. Good luck!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 12, 2004)

Paul B said:
			
		

> The Japanese Cultural Center is one of the best around....Sensei Pitchford(sp?) is a qreat practitioner of Mugai Ryu Iaijutsu and Koryu Jujutsu.
> 
> Go to the website for more info. you'll see what I mean. Good luck!


 Someone reccomended them to me early last year... maybe late the year before... I called and asked about it, and I got the response "We not teach that here"

  :idunno:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 12, 2004)

Funny.  It's mentioned on their website and they passed my phone number on to Pitchford-sensei who later called me.  He's real.  I suspect you got ahold of someone up there who didn't know what they were talking about.  Try again.

Here's the email addy I sent the request for information to: JapanCultr @ aol.com 

Take out the spaces.  I added those to fool spambots.


----------



## GarethB (Oct 12, 2004)

Shinkendo have several groups on Illonois. I don't know if any of them are close to you but have a look at the Shinkendo web site. The Addresses of the groups are listed there. Shinkendo is not a "sport" style of swordsmanship.

http://www.shinkendo.com/


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 12, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Funny. It's mentioned on their website and they passed my phone number on to Pitchford-sensei who later called me. He's real. I suspect you got ahold of someone up there who didn't know what they were talking about. Try again.
> 
> Here's the email addy I sent the request for information to: JapanCultr @ aol.com
> 
> Take out the spaces.  I added those to fool spambots.


 Yeah, it was in the Yellow Pages under "Martial Arts" as well... thats how I found it in the first place.  I think I will email them, thanks for the address, its much appreciated.


----------

